# Pregnancy



## deska23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok so my endo said we had to wait 6-12 months before trying to get pregnant and the radiologist said 6 months. Both have said that it is more for the hormones to come into check than the radiation, but really what would happen, if anything, if we were to start trying to conceive now 2 months after RAI?

I have/had a hot nodule that seems to have reduced in production since the RAI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

deska23 said:


> Ok so my endo said we had to wait 6-12 months before trying to get pregnant and the radiologist said 6 months. Both have said that it is more for the hormones to come into check than the radiation, but really what would happen, if anything, if we were to start trying to conceive now 2 months after RAI?
> 
> I have/had a hot nodule that seems to have reduced in production since the RAI.


Most literature I have read says one year plus.


----------



## deska23 (Aug 3, 2012)

yes like I stated, my doctor would like me to wait at least 12 months before TTC, but in reality I just can't wait that long. I'm not a spring chicken anymore and if I am going to have another child, time is of the essence so to speak. I need to find out what would happen, side effects, birth defects, miscarriage etc. if we were to TTC now and get pregnant. I do not want to cause problems to myself, family or new baby, but no one will tell me WHY the wait is necessary.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a hot nodule the first time I had thyroid troubles. I had a thyroidectomy instead of the RAI. I did get pregnant about 4 months after the surgery. It was 11 years after my previous pregnancy and the OB had labs drawn fairly often during the pregnancy, way more than the first time.

So, I have not answered your question! I wish you all the best!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Do you mind saying what your age is?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The radiation has the potential to cause complications with the pregnancy and/or your unborn child.

Unless you are REALLY looking to have a special needs child (as a sister of someone with cognitive impairments, I might advise against it), I'd strongly you consider waiting at least a year.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

deska23 said:


> yes like I stated, my doctor would like me to wait at least 12 months before TTC, but in reality I just can't wait that long. I'm not a spring chicken anymore and if I am going to have another child, time is of the essence so to speak. I need to find out what would happen, side effects, birth defects, miscarriage etc. if we were to TTC now and get pregnant. I do not want to cause problems to myself, family or new baby, but no one will tell me WHY the wait is necessary.


Scroll down to ovary.
http://www.hkcr.org/publ/Journal/vol8no3/full/127-135 Side.pdf

It would seem you can read and research all you want to but no one and I do mean no one can guarantee you that nothing will happen to the fetus as a result of not waiting a year of more. There seems to be a "reason" for the medical establishment to recommend waiting a year of more.

Too many unknowns to suit me.


----------



## deska23 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am 36 now and if we wait the 12 months I will be almost 38 before I can TTC again. For me that really cuts the line of whether or not I want a newborn or not. I would be pushing 60 before my kids were all graduated from HS. I want another child, but I guess I just hate the prevention part of it all. I would much rather gather information, decide whether or not it is worth waiting and then decide if permanent measures for birth control are in order or not. I can not use most forms of hormonal birth control and IUD's will not work. It's frustrating because I would like to know "Why" and "How" when it comes to my body and dislike being told "No" with no real information to back it up.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What about a third possibility - TTC now, then RAI after the baby is born? I am REALLY not an expert on Graves, but I would assume this option would mean taking anti-thyroid meds during the pregnancy, and is that safe? (I really don't know...not an area of expertise for me.)


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

I asked my Dr the same question. She recommended closer to the year marker so the radiation didn't have any effect on the baby's DNA.... She suggested that if I really didn't want to wait that I could plan on getting pregnant now and doing RAI post baby. Coming from a mom who had a her first baby born with a birth defect don't take any chances! There is just not enough evidence either way and I think it's better to be safe then sorry. You don't want to regret anything down the road if God forbid anything was to go wrong. In the end it's up to you and what's best for your family. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## deska23 (Aug 3, 2012)

I had RAI in august, so waiting is not a problem, and I havent used bc for over 6 years, only one viable pregnancy during that time, the thyroid levels were to blame. Thank you for helping me. 
Not sure what we will do but right now not having any more kids makes me cry.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It sounds to me like you want another child pretty badly, and you will be somewhat heartbroken if you don't have another child. Given that, will being 6 to 12 months older when you are "finished" raising this child really make that much of a difference when you are in your 50s, considering that the child will bring so much joy to your life?

Just putting the question out there.


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

I've heard that you need a safe 6 months for the radiation to pass out of your system or else it could potentially cross the placenta and damage the fetus' thryoid. I think waiting after 6 mo has to do with balancing your hormones more than anything. Severe hyper or hypo thyroid can cause a lot of problems to an unborn baby. I think no matter what at this point it is risky for any woman with thyroid problems to have kids. I myself am planning to have more kids, ASAP. I will wait 6 months and unless my dr pretty much gets on his knees and begs me not to I will start trying then unless I have complications. There is more risk no matter when you decide to have kids, the nature of the disease in my opinion. So I say wait the 6 months, and go from there. As long as things are under control I don't think there is anymore risk than waiting 12 months +. Hope that helps.


----------

